# Just bought a doeling and don't like her name, can I change it on the app?



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

I drove a long way this weekend to buy a particular doeling I wanted, who has ADGA registered parents. She is very young and not yet registered, so I was surprised by that her name was was printed on the ADGA application. My other kid buying experiences have gotten blank spaces for me to choose the name, and here I just assumed, since the seller referred to her by a birth number only when we talked about her via email. I assumed she was unnamed. When she told me the name, I wasn't thrilled, but I didn't look at it closely until I pulled over for gas a bit later. It has a couple words spelled unconventional and run together. It basically looks & sounds weird to read. Anyway, on the day's journey back, this name began to rub on me and my family the wrong way. We want to change it, at least in part. 
The seller typed out the doeling's name and birth info as well as the parents' info on the online application, and printed it out with a signature of transfer of owner, the rest left blank for me to fill out.
Could I basically white-out the part of the name I don't like, copy the form, and write in the changes I prefer by hand? She is tattooed but not actually registered yet.
Also, her name doesn't have a pattern that matches a parent, so I don't see that it's an infringement for her. 

Is this often done? I really don't want to live with the name if Ican help Iit, but I feel it's rude to email her and tell her I'd like to change it, also. This kid is not from a large or well known herd, and the herd is only a few years old, the dam a first freshener.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Unless you talk to the seller, you do not have the right to change a name. I would call the seller and see if she is OK with you changing the name. Some people have themes they absolutely want to stay with.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Did she fill out both choices for names? If only one line is filled out, you are permitted to fill out the second line and just 
put a note to ADGA that you prefer the 2nd choice over the first. Or, send in the application and just have a barn name that you call her.


----------



## chelsboers (Mar 25, 2010)

Don't white out the name or try to change it on the application. Unless you contact the seller it will have to stay the way it is. I have several goats that were named before I bought them and I don't like the names. It isn't a big deal though. I call them what I want and only worry about what the actual name is when I have to fill out paperwork.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I agree with goatsrock...


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

Okay, that's what I thought. I think I will have to contact her. The second choice is all three names stuck together. It's "Sweet Heartart (1) or Sweetheartart (2), and it's supposed to be one of those candies with the words on that you give for Valentine's day. I need to lose the art/tart part. I'll suggest alternatives. 

Thanks all!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Except for one of my bucks none of my goats are called by their name. But on their papers so I don't get mixed up I put them in a clear sleeves and write my name on that....not on the paper itself though 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------

